# attestation de prise en charge régime sécurité sociale



## Zazie86

Mi devo iscrivere ad un'università francese e la segreteria mi ha richiesto questo documento: attestation de prise en charge régime sécurité sociale
A che cosa corrisponde in Italia?
La securité sociale francese non corrisponde all'INPS italiana? Ma non riguarda gli studenti. 
Grazie


----------



## pointapoint

la "sécurité sociale" e un assicurazione in caso di malatia. Si sei studente, la deve comprare con la "mutuelle etudiante" che e un assicurazione complementare. Se hai tra 16 e 19 anni e i tuoi genitori hanno una assicurazione malatia che ti copre, no e necessario ma devi dar un attestazione.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Zazie  

Forse anche questo può esserti utile: "Sécurité Sociale en France"


----------



## Aoyama

Pour être plus clair, en plus de ce qu'a répondu pointapoint (bienvenue sur le Forum !) :
 .l'attestation de prise en charge régime sécurité sociale est obligatoire pour être inscrit à l'université en France
 .l'_inscription _à la sécurité sociale peut se faire de différente façon :
     -inscription directe pour les étudiants (jusqu'à 26 ans ou 32 ans maximum, selon les cas)
     -inscription _via_ la S.S. italienne (comme membre de la communauté européenne, accord de réciprocité, mais compliqué, il faut demander une attestation italienne, la traduire etc)
     - en plus de la S.S. (obligatoire), il y a aussi la Mutuelle (MNEF), pas obligatoire mais pratiquement obligatoire dans les faits
     -certaines universités font dépendre le passage des examens à l'inscription effective à la S.S. ET à la Mutuelle ...


----------



## Lovetall

Ciao, credo che il modulo d'iscrizione all'università francese valga in generale per tutti i paesi, soprattutto per quelli come la Francia o gli USA dove è necessario procurarsi un'assicurazione, ma per l'Italia, dove l'assistenza sanitaria è garantita a tutti, la richiesta appare superflua, secondo me è sufficiente che tu presenti copia della tessera sanitaria e, ad abundantiam, copia del certificato rilasciato dalla ASL con l'indicazione del medico di famiglia.


----------



## Aoyama

Euh, non (excusez-moi, je réponds en français pour plus de clarté).
L'affiliation à la Sécurité Sociale est un must incontournable pour être inscrit dans une université française. Un papier de l'administration italienne ne servira à rien. La seule chose (que j'ai avancée) c'est la validité de l'assurance santé italienne en France, mais en fait celle-ci n'est valable _que pour les voyageurs PAS pour les résidents de plus de 6 mois_ . Je pense aussi que la condition pour obtenir la carte de séjour étudiant comporte aussi l'affiliation à la sécurité sociale française.


----------



## Pernie

Ciao Zazie e ciao a tutti!
Sono completamente d'accordo con Ayoama. Se studi in Francia DEVI iscriverti alla Sécurité Sociale. Se sei ancora in Italia e non puoi iscriverti subito, credo ti convenga inviare una fotocopia della tessera sanitaria e carta europea di assicurazione all'amministrazione dell'università e "giurare e spergiurare" che ti iscriverarai alla sécurité sociale appena arrivata in Francia.
Per quanto riguarda la Mutuelle, per gli stranieri non é obbligatoria (almeno non nelle università che conosco), ma sarebbe opportuno averla, ne esistono alcune dedicate agli studenti.


----------



## Aoyama

Anche io, sono completamente d'accordo con Pernie ...
Benvenuto al Forum ... 
PS. Pour la Mutuelle, si, il y a la MNEF, pour les étudiants :
http://www.cefi.org/DEMO/DEMARCHE/SECU/MNEF.HTM  (et ailleurs)


----------

